# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Weregelf

## Hawkman

I wrote this in 2010 and forgot about it. I don't think I've posted it before. Enjoy...

*Weregelf*

Weregelf is a gargoyle, a thousand summers old;
Perching on cathedral walls hes awful to behold.
Though not as crisp as once he was (perhaps a little weathered)
He gazes down on all below the stonework where hes tethered.
When it rains his open lips pour forth a watery stream
And gurgle bubbled laughter over drenched pedestrian screams.
Hell eat a pigeon, now and then, for vengeance feels so sweet
When centuries of guano pile up deeply round your feet.
His view, its true, has changed a lot since first he took his perch,
of what was once a field of green and woods of virgin birch
Now a concrete jungle, filled with cars, is all he sees
And all the walls are streaked with stains from where he sits and pees.

----------


## cafolini

Again a very good description gilded with some fantasy with a genuine purpose. Enjoyed it. Revenge: how sweet it is for the miserable.

----------


## AuntShecky

Terrific. Loaded with whimsy and wickedly wry word play: "virgin birch." The 13-syllable meter's unusual-- "sesquepedalian" is the word that comes to mind-- but nonetheless seems to scan. Is there an extra syllable in line 9, though?

----------


## Hawkman

*cafolini:* Hi and thanks for reading. Glad you enjoyed it  :Smile: 

Watcha, *Aunite.* Delighted that you enjoyed it, but you must have noticed that it's basically a ballad layed (pun) (oh all right, laid then) out in couplets. Not so much a 13 foot metre, as the syllable count per line ranges from 12 to 15, besides a rigid adherence to syllable count was not my primary concern, though the scansion was. I only become anal about syllable count when writing fromal metred verse, like sonnets and rondels. Though individual lines may have an odd syllable count, when this occurs the following line mirrors it so that the total count in the couplet is even. This creates balance and maintains the flow of the sentences. 

Thanks for reading,

Live and be well - H

----------


## Buh4Bee

Much enjoyed as usual.

----------


## Revolte

Lmao at the last line.

Ah I forgot how much I enjoy these, good game Pirate.

----------


## Hawkman

Hi *B4B:* That's good to know  :Smile:  thanks for reading.

*Revolte:* Aaaaargh! Jim lad, that be our aim! Glad 'e enjoyed'un. Your pleasure be ours, aaargh!

Live and be well - H

----------


## Hawkman

Bump for Halloween.

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Class act as always Mr Hawk

----------


## Hawkman

Cheers, JB.

----------


## tailor STATELY

(lol) Another poem worthy of a second bump  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## WolfLarsen

I like it.

----------


## NikolaiI

I love lyric poetry.

Could be a little more blooms and daffodils but still cool.

----------

